# Bonus Round: Tannhäuser - Elisabeth’s Prayer ON FILM : Nilsson, Studer, Jones



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

More on _Tannhäuser_ -Tag. Here are three video recordings of Elisabeth’s solemn prayer, _Allmächt’ge Jungfrau!_ Two are from staged performances and one from the TV studios. All three in the original German.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

Ditto. Does anyone have an opinion on which of the three captivates most through her singing of the prayer? And why?


----------



## OffPitchNeb (Jun 6, 2016)

Studer here as well.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

OffPitchNeb said:


> Studer here as well.


Without doubt. She sings with palpable _Seele_, purity and beauty, and strength; the perfect embodiment of Elisabeth. 
As for Jones, she surprised me in the absence of a pronounced wobble and also delivers a committed performance. Nilsson I found adequate but frigid as usual … just meh. I don’t sense anything coming from within.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Videos remind us, that opera should be seen as well as heard. Thank you, ALT, for a selection. 
First two show a calm and solemn prayer. Both singers, respectively, are calm and solemn, with normal face expreessions for a person who knows how to sing. Studer's production designer was discreet enough, while Nilsson's pulled out all the treasures he or she found. So pretty Elisabeth in royal blue (a successful finding) prays before a tinckering pseudo-baroque Madonna, between two menoras. Stained glass windows were serviceable. 
Johnes and her director decided to be more expressive. As a result we see Elizabeth, who went to the church and by the way met Violetta Valery accompanied by Flora Bervois, and fled in panic. Alone and in the theater her voice could make another impression, but here it seemed unsteady and less smooth. 
The subject, strictly speaking, is not bad staging, but a voice, and I choose Nilsson, who was born to sing this music.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

ColdGenius said:


> Videos remind us, that opera should be seen as well as heard. Thank you, ALT, for a selection.
> First two show a calm and solemn prayer. Both singers, respectively, are calm and solemn, with normal face expreessions for a person who knows how to sing. Studer's production designer was discreet enough, while Nilsson's pulled out all the treasures he or she found. So pretty Elisabeth in royal blue (a successful finding) prays before a tinckering pseudo-baroque Madonna, between two menoras. Stained glass windows were serviceable.
> Johnes and her director decided to be more expressive. As a result we see Elizabeth, who went to the church and by the way met Violetta Valery accompanied by Flora Bervois, and fled in panic. Alone and in the theater her voice could make another impression, but here it seemed unsteady and less smooth.
> The subject, strictly speaking, is not bad staging, but a voice, and I choose Nilsson, who was born to sing this music.


We all hear and filter things differently for sure. I personally would never describe Nilsson as born to sing Elisabeth or any of the Jugendlich roles. For me, Nilsson’s take on roles is too matter of fact with little truly felt or emanating from within or even from a character.


----------



## damianjb1 (Jan 1, 2016)

Studer for me. Gorgeous singing. And she's got the perfect voice for Elisabeth.
Nilsson is a little heavy going for me. Although I love how she can fine down that enormous voice.
Jones - a singer I've never liked and this video did not change my mind.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

damianjb1 said:


> Studer for me. Gorgeous singing. And she's got the perfect voice for Elisabeth.


Without doubt.


----------

